# Devastated Total Fertilisation Failure



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi 
Have just had the news that out of 11 eggs collected at RFC we have had zero fertilisation.  I can't believe this....Last November at Origin out of 14 eggs collected 10 fertilised. We are devastsated that we have hit this abrupt end to our NHS cycle.  Has anybody else any experience of this? I need to hear some positivity, this has been a big, big shock....


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Yellowhope,

I am so so sorry  
That is such a shock as you had good fertilisation first cycle.
Did RFC give you any indication of what may have happened.
Have you ever been told of any potential problems with either eggs or sperm?
Please take some positivity in the fact that you did have good fertilisation first time.
Maybe there was a laboratory fault.. I'm sure this can happen sometimes.
Hugs to you and hope you get some answers
Jo-ley


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry yellowhope. This IF journey doesn't get any easier. Just want u to know I'm keepin u in my


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We went through the same thing in April.  We got 6 eggs and none fertlised.  We had our review the week later and came out very positive as they went throught he whole process and the anaylasis with us.  They have offered us icsi next time.  Said they was no reason for it happening its just something that does and to worry about it. Easier said than done.  Hope you are ok, we did a lot of talking and crying over it all.  Still have the odd blip but just waiting on rfc to contact us for our 2nd go.

G


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yellowhope

I have been lurking and didnt know what to say.

Hope you are ok and thinking about you.

jillyhen x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Joley. As yet we have not had our review appointment at the RFC. The Dr did say during my egg collection that the follicles were only 14/15 mm. After much googling I wonder if they were too immature to fertilise. I had a much lower dose of FSH this time over a shorter time which I think might have affected their size. My husband was told in the past that his sperm were suitable for IVF so I don't think he is the problem. I would love it to have been a lab fault but I doubt very much that any lab would ever admit it even if it did happen!! Sparklelyme thanks for keeping us in your prayers and I'll keep you in mine.  Gillypepper, I'm so sorry about your cycle.  I can only hope that we too will get some positivity after our review. It's gobsmacking news to contend with.  Other people have since told me that no two cycles are ever the same and that it might never happen again.  Here's hoping for all us ladies that are facing this abrupt end to a cycle.  We are also on the RFC private list so I don't know how long it will be until we get called again. Thanks Jillyhen to you too. It means a lot xxxxxxxxLets hope 2011 brings us all some good luck!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sending lots of         it is awful getting that news when they call. We got the same on our first tx.Our second tx with ICSI produced our son. Good luck on your next tx     x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Yellow hope

We got our letter for private icsi yesterday to start with July cycle.  Not bad considering we only reactivated on 15th April 

Tx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gillipepper

We have now had our review at the RFC. Just like yourselves they have said that they could offer no explanation as to why it has happened.  They said the sperm was fine and that they did some test on the eggs after they did not fertilise, that showed that they were mature. They have offered us ICSI for the next attempt. The Dr said that we should get a letter next month with an offer for the September AF.  The Dr also said that they wouldnt do anything different drug wise other than the actual embryology bit. So we will go ahead with the RFC for another cycle and if we have no luck again then it will be off to Origin.  Heres wishing you every success for your next cycle


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Yellowhope, so sorry to hear your TX didnt work out - a friend recently got 17 eggs with zero fertilization - they had also been told that DH sperm ws fine for IVF but that ICSI would be offered on the next TX - this is happending more and more on FF so am wondering why when they are examing the sample cant they do ICSI immediately - is it a cost cutting thing?

on a more positive note the private listing for those reactivated after nhs cycles seems to be coming pretty fast so hopefulyl wont be too long to wait 

xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi just wanted to say this happened to my friend. She was totally devistated, they had unexplained if but once they found this out they realised that the outer later of the eggs she was producing was far to thick.  This meant that the sperm could not penetrate it. The only thing they could suggest next time was icsi. 

She had a cycle if isci and it went well, she had loads of eggs fertilise. One blast put back in her and 9 to freeze, she now has a one year old daughter.  When ever I feel worried that it won't happen for mei always think of her. X x


----------



## one123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi to everyone , I kow this is old post but I wanted to share our story. we were diagnosed as unexplained ( we had soooo many tests done everything normal ) up to the first IVF when 
we had 12 normal eggs and plenty absolutely normal sperm and none were fertilized. The embryologist said there is no binding between them and next time will do ICSI and should fix the "problem". Anyway next cycle we had 13 eggs with ICSI and all of them are fertilized!!! so from ZERO now we have 100% fertilization and we have hope...so to all ladies that are going through similar things remember our story... I was fearing another fertilization failure and the last few months have been the hardest ever...but ICSI has given me HOPE!


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi One123

I was a bit shocked to read this old post of mine reappearing, but just wanted to add that we are now the very lucky parents of twins that resulted from the next cycle of treatment...We were devastated when this happened but luckily found the strength to go again and we are both so glad that we did!


----------



## one123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats yellowhope that absolutely amazing twins  well done 
May they be blessed and enjoy the motherhood as im sure hasnt been easy to get there...

well done


----------

